# CrookGoodnight, Crooks :'c



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Crooks, ds2009's fish (and kinda mine) hasn't been feeling well lately. Today he really couldnt swim and was having awful slime coat issues...

We decided to help him pass so he wouldnt suffer. :c we got clove oil and helped him along. I think old age got the better of poor crookies.

We buried him in the yard and planted flowers over him :,<

Shweepies well, Crookies.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Aww that's sad =/

May him rest in peace... What flowers did you plant with him?


----------



## BettaRepublic (May 22, 2011)

slime coat? could've used medications! It haunts my mind


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm sorry about your and ds2009's loss. My condolences to her and to you.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Nono, he was too far gone to be helped. We had him on medicines, but he was so weak it wasnt fair to keep up with the medicines. :c

We planted him with these beautiful annuals, called Bachelor's buttons ("Corn Flowers"- theyre lovely. I had Dan pick them with me. 










That way, every year, theyll come back for him in his yard :'< <3

PS:
Idk wth happened with the title of the thread...stupid phone...

And ds2009 is a man, my boyfriend


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

And thank you, guys. Im sure he'll be around to thank you too :<


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Alyssa, The flowers are beautiful.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you!

Theyre beginning to sprout. Dan's excited that they're growing, we're happy to see that even though Crookies is gone, he's leaving us a pretty reminder of his grumpy self :'3 <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think that's a beautiful way to remember your fish.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you : ) <3


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry about your loss  The flowers will be a nice reminder.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Rest In Peace


----------

